# Reserve Med Assistant



## NewMedA (14 Feb 2014)

I just got on as a Medical Assistant with the Reserves, and had my swearing in ceremony a couple weeks ago. It's been difficult to get a straight answer from my unit as to what is going to happen from here, so I thought I would ask here.

So I know that the next step is BMQ, but that's really all I know. What happens after the 13 weeks of BMQ? All of the information I've been able to track down is for Med Techs and the Regular Force, I'm not sure which aspects of the training would be different for Reservist Med A's.

Also, is the training all back-to-back, or can you take a few weeks between training programs? Part of the expectation with the Reserves is that you have a job and other things outside of the military, so it seems like a significant amount of time to be gone all at once to realistically think your other job would be understanding. 13 weeks is easy enough but to then be immediately followed by 4 weeks and 16 weeks of other training, that's a long time.

I would just like to know what's going to happen over the next few months so I can make the necessary preparations.

Thank you for any info you guys have.


----------



## Onegin (14 Feb 2014)

Hey man,

First of all, congrats on joining in as a Med Assistant! I am sure you have a bright and interesting career ahead of you in the reserves.

Although I can't give you specifics about your trade as I am in a different one, I will try to clarify some things for you. Outside of the class A parading, all other training is on a volunteer basis. Basically, as a reservist, once you have passed BMQ you will fill out whats called an AVREP. On this sheet, you will list your availability for class B/C training for a year or more into the future (you can change it at any time).  What this means for you? Well it all depends on when your first trades course is being offered and if they have a spot for you on it. It _could_ be right after BMQ like it could be in 6 months. If you are available for a certain period it does not guarantee that you will be given training/employment. Whats best is to talk to your CoC and find out when your trades course is being offered and make yourself available for it on your AVREP. Once your AVREP is filled out and passed through your CoC it will become available to your career manager and he/she will do their best to load you on courses or give you employment opportunities. 

Clear as mud, right? My advice is to focus on your upcoming BMQ for now and make sure you fill out an AVREP (talk to your supervisor).


----------

